# VGO - Vantage Goldfields



## Joe Blow (5 June 2010)

Vantage Goldfields Limited (VGO) is a gold explorer and producer with assets and operations based in South Africa. It holds mining and exploration rights to an area within the Barberton Goldfield district. The company has three main projects: Lily (85%) which is an operating mine which has produced 100,000 ounces and projected to produce 35,000 pa by 2011, Barbrook (74%) a dormant mine currently in care and maintenance, and Worcester (74%) another dormant mine. The company listed on the ASX in 2010.

http://www.vantagegoldfields.com


----------



## System (20 January 2015)

On January 19th, 2015, Vantage Goldfields Limited (VGO) was removed from the ASX's official list after
shareholder approval was granted to remove the Company from the Official List of ASX.


----------

